

Startup2Startup: Hot Ticket for a Good Reason - polard
http://www.pehub.com/wordpress/?p=2906

======
skmurphy
This was the most interesting point in the article for me:

"If your product is valuable, don’t dicker with a free model. Go for the
subscription model straightaway.

Games publishers get away with this; everyone else seems to have stopped
trying. When Hong asked the hundred of so people in the room how many of them
used a subscription model, you could hear the unmistakable din of
crickets...seriously."

